# BEST PAINT SHOP IN HOUSTON



## 9caprice1 (Apr 2, 2007)

IM LOOKING FOR A GOOD PAINT SHOP IN HOUSTON, TX.


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

What kinda paint job? Solid candy. Patterns? Flip flops? Pearl? Straight graphics? 

if your picky bout your shit and not a tight wad I know several that are real good reputable shops.


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

take it to sinnerville studios in dallas, best painter in TX.


----------



## radicalplastic09 (Jun 29, 2006)

sic713 customs is the best in houston from what ive seen.


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

pain shops i only recomend from work ive seen first hand and excellent customer service. in houston texas

juiced customs 
contact ZEFE: 713 298 3821
713 694 4009
10103 EASTEX FWY 77093
for solid candies and gratphics and patterns


mike milburns paint and body
713 472 3611
2307 s. shaver 77502
custom paint and murals, flames graphics etc.


Bellfort Auto Paint & Body
(713) 641-2209 
7162 Bellfort St
Houston, TX 77087 
solid candies by FAR THE BEST TO LAY SOLID CANDIES IN TOWN


Supreme Body Shop
(713) 747-0268 
6607 Cullen Blvd
Houston, TX 77021 
good quality work experienced in classics 


marcustoms
excellent paint and body work and superior customer service.
http://www.marcustoms.com/


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by radicalplastic09_@Apr 24 2007, 01:50 PM~7763726
> *sic713 customs is the best in houston from what ive seen.
> *


shit.. im a noob.. i dont even got a shop..


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Apr 24 2007, 05:03 PM~7764660
> *shit.. im a noob.. i dont even got a shop..
> *


400 a month will get you one .....


----------



## radicalplastic09 (Jun 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Apr 24 2007, 06:03 PM~7764660
> *shit.. im a noob.. i dont even got a shop..
> *


..... :uh: umm not trying to be a knob slobber but for someone thats not that old you got some mad skills!do you work at someone elses auto body shop atleast part time or something.


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by radicalplastic09_@Apr 24 2007, 05:23 PM~7764797
> *..... :uh: umm not trying to be a knob slobber but for someone thats not that old you got some mad skills!do you work at someone elses auto body shop atleast part time or something.
> *


best adivice yet!


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Apr 24 2007, 06:03 PM~7764660
> *shit.. im a noob.. i dont even got a shop..
> *


you're still young kimosabe


----------



## AuggieStyle (Sep 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Apr 24 2007, 12:59 PM~7762503
> *take it to sinnerville studios in dallas, best painter in TX.
> *


x2 :thumbsup:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by radicalplastic09+Apr 24 2007, 04:23 PM~7764797-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


your retarded..


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Apr 24 2007, 08:36 PM~7765789
> *nope.. i work by myself.. all day everyday.. no shop.. home garage and my clubs shop..
> 
> your retarded..
> *


aint a bad idea though.. you'll gain alot of experience in a short time.. then you can go back to solo work.. and steal away customers.


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Apr 24 2007, 07:55 PM~7766601
> *aint a bad idea though..  you'll gain alot of experience in a short time..  then you can go back to solo work.. and steal away customers.
> *


yea.. but theres no one close by i can go work for.. im not driving to the other side of town..


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp+Apr 24 2007, 08:55 PM~7766601-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


even if its macco or earl schibe on 45. you will learn the shit that you gotta see hands on . i was fortunate to work for a painter that did cusom work choppers and hotrods. i dont put it to use other than my own rides but the experinece has no value.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Apr 24 2007, 10:03 PM~7766670
> *yea.. but theres no one close by i can go work for.. im not driving to the other side of town..
> *


well.. i'd tell you to come to a shop around my hood.. but they only hire mojos


----------



## Guest (Apr 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Apr 24 2007, 11:59 AM~7762503
> *take it to sinnerville studios in dallas, best painter in TX.
> *


Thx , always good to get some props here and there....Houston has some good painters if you want strait color or mild patterns, but if you need something a lil more radical ,my studio is all about that ,....


----------



## 9caprice1 (Apr 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Apr 24 2007, 11:54 AM~7762458
> *What kinda paint job? Solid candy. Patterns? Flip flops? Pearl?  Straight graphics?
> 
> if your picky bout your shit and not a tight wad I know several that are real good reputable shops.
> *


Well im looking for a good 2 tone job.


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 9caprice1_@Apr 25 2007, 09:17 AM~7769288
> *Well im looking for a good 2 tone job.
> *


If you want high quality. Hit up any of the shops posted above. They are not cheap-o paint jobs. So don't expect a 800 dollar paint job.


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Apr 25 2007, 02:30 PM~7771030
> *If you want high quality. Hit up any of the shops posted above. They are not cheap-o paint jobs. So don't expect a 800 dollar paint job.
> *


i've done sum cars for zefe been tryin to tell folx zefe candies aint like they use to be....***** done came up bigtime....i seen some wet rides pull out of there..... :biggrin:


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Apr 25 2007, 07:35 PM~7773844
> *i've done sum cars for zefe been tryin to tell folx zefe candies aint like they use to be....***** done came up bigtime....i seen some wet rides pull out of there..... :biggrin:
> *


yes sir boy dont play all he been doing is painting lately and can do some nice graphics and patterns on top of pullin solid candies


----------



## rollinchoppas (Apr 20, 2007)

I recommend Supreme Body Shop. :thumbsup: I had my Burban painted there. Ask for Joe, tell him Raul with the orange burban sent you. Check out my page for pics http://www.cardomain.com/ride/688808


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by rollinchoppas_@Apr 26 2007, 02:27 AM~7776307
> *I recommend Supreme Body Shop. :thumbsup: I had my Burban painted there. Ask for Joe, tell him Raul with the orange burban sent you. Check out my page for pics http://www.cardomain.com/ride/688808
> *


yep joe and his crew get down on the rides and not too high either. :thumbsup:


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

ttt


----------

